# Gender guesses anyone gender scan in 1.5 weeks POTTY SHOT ADDED



## tdog

Hi ladies would anyone like to have a guess I'll be booking an early one for about 4 weeks time can't wait so what your guess? This is the only photos I have also xx 12+1 this is aswell forgot to add lol xx


----------



## casann

Girl x


----------



## ClairAye

Girl. :)


----------



## CC94

I’d guess girl! <3


----------



## Tove

If that's the nub I'm also guessing girl!


----------



## EllissMummy

Girl x


----------



## tdog

Tove said:


> If that's the nub I'm also guessing girl!

I don't if not I keep looking tho lol I don't even no what I'm looking for tbh xx

Thank you ladies :) xx


----------



## babygirl21485

Girl


----------



## Mumof4soon5

I feel girl :) keep us updated xx


----------



## tdog

Mumof4soon5 said:


> I feel girl :) keep us updated xx

I deffo will gender scan booked the day before Valentine's day :) I'll be 17 weeks by then xx


----------



## HSDR2017

I’m saying girl!!


----------



## tdog

I have a scan today I booked private just so can see the dam nub :rofl: xx


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Girl :)


----------



## tdog

Well had scan today so disappointed baby was being naught and wouldn't give us a profile pic just the ones I'll post :) man has booked another private one she wants to see the dam nub :rofl: xx



On this one is it the nub that I've circled? Anyone a expert lol xx


----------



## Babybump87

I think that is the nub you have circled although I am no expert far from it lol !

If the nub is angled *greater* than a 30 degree angle in relation to the spine, it is likely a *male*fetus. If it is pointing straight out, under 30 degrees, or down, it is likely a* female* fetus! In our photo example, we illustrate how a male fetus’ genital tubercle is angling at more than 30 degrees in relation to the spine. Boy is on the right .. girl is left


----------



## tdog

Babybump87 said:


> I think that is the nub you have circled although I am no expert far from it lol !
> 
> If the nub is angled *greater* than a 30 degree angle in relation to the spine, it is likely a *male*fetus. If it is pointing straight out, under 30 degrees, or down, it is likely a* female* fetus! In our photo example, we illustrate how a male fetus’ genital tubercle is angling at more than 30 degrees in relation to the spine. Boy is on the right .. girl is left
> 
> View attachment 1052919

I thought that was the case in the nub none of my last 4 pregnancies have good shots of the nubs so never really saw it, I've been googling the heck out of it I'm normally good with the skull theory aswell but when it's your own I'm damed if I can see any clue lol xx


----------



## Babybump87

Oh T Dog I am useless at both the skull and nub therioes I just make a pure guess haha !! 
I cannot even guess with my own too ! We find out next week though so I am pretty excited ! 

I’m basically thinking if the nub is pointing upwards and rising it’s a boy . If it’s horizontal it’s a girl . Hmmm I’m baffled by it all ! 

Unless I see genital parts it’s 50/50 !


----------



## tdog

Babybump87 said:


> Oh T Dog I am useless at both the skull and nub therioes I just make a pure guess haha !!
> I cannot even guess with my own too ! We find out next week though so I am pretty excited !
> 
> I’m basically thinking if the nub is pointing upwards and rising it’s a boy . If it’s horizontal it’s a girl . Hmmm I’m baffled by it all !
> 
> Unless I see genital parts it’s 50/50 !

So baffling tbh lol I have another scan Thursday so I'm going to see if they can get a good profile pic with nub :) my gut is telling me boy tho but everyone thinking girl we won't no for another 3 weeks booked a gender scan lol xx


----------



## Babybump87

I was going to say boy too ! The nub looks like it’s rising , from the pics I seen on google last night anyway lol . Could be totally wrong ! 

Good luck for Thursday let us know I’m intrigued now lol xx


----------



## tdog

Babybump87 said:


> I was going to say boy too ! The nub looks like it’s rising , from the pics I seen on google last night anyway lol . Could be totally wrong !
> 
> Good luck for Thursday let us know I’m intrigued now lol xx

I deffo will do I need to get a good profile pic of it lol when do you find out? Xx


----------



## Babybump87

tdog said:


> I deffo will do I need to get a good profile pic of it lol when do you find out? Xx

Scan is a week today (24th Jan)! Cannot wait . my sister just found out she’s having a girl so it’s made me more excited to find out !


----------



## tdog

Babybump87 said:


> Scan is a week today (24th Jan)! Cannot wait . my sister just found out she’s having a girl so it’s made me more excited to find out !

Oh can't wait for updates :) xx


----------



## tdog

Had scan today ladies what do we think? Xx


----------



## Dolly nurse

Girl!!!!


----------



## tdog

Thank you hun :) xx


----------



## Babybump87

Oooo lovely pics !

I’m going to stick with boy , I can see two little white lines in one pic and three in the other lol . 

Are you finding out the sex of the baby ?


----------



## tdog

Babybump87 said:


> Oooo lovely pics !
> 
> I’m going to stick with boy , I can see two little white lines in one pic and three in the other lol .
> 
> Are you finding out the sex of the baby ?

Yea I have it booked for the 13th Feb not that I'm counting down or anything lol xx


----------



## Babybump87

tdog said:


> Yea I have it booked for the 13th Feb not that I'm counting down or anything lol xx

Haha !! I’m counting down to mine now for sure ! I wasn’t bothered about finding outback but now I just wanna know lol !!


----------



## tdog

Babybump87 said:


> Haha !! I’m counting down to mine now for sure ! I wasn’t bothered about finding outback but now I just wanna know lol !!

I wasn't going to no this time but I have one girl and 3 boys so need to no where it's going to sleep lol xx


----------



## tdog

These are some other photos I did get xx


----------



## Babybump87

tdog said:


> I wasn't going to no this time but I have one girl and 3 boys so need to no where it's going to sleep lol xx

Is your daughter wanting a little sister ?! X

Lovely scan pics!


----------



## EllissMummy

I see girl x


----------



## tdog

Babybump87 said:


> Is your daughter wanting a little sister ?! X
> 
> Lovely scan pics!

They are all wanting a girl :blush: xx


----------



## Babybump87

tdog said:


> They are all wanting a girl :blush: xx

Haha typical ! My eldest wants a brother because she already has a sister lol


----------



## tdog

Babybump87 said:


> Haha typical ! My eldest wants a brother because she already has a sister lol

If we could choose we defiantly would :haha: xx


----------



## tdog

Gender scan in 2 weeks and can't wait my 4 year old has been telling everyone I'm having a girl:rofl: xx


----------



## Babybump87

Hahaha . Your 4 year old may be right !! I’m interested to know lol


----------



## tdog

Babybump87 said:


> Hahaha . Your 4 year old may be right !! I’m interested to know lol

I've heard kids might no aswell don't no how think he telling me something :haha: 2 weeks and a bit keep counting down the days :rofl: xx


----------



## ColeCaden

Im going to guess girl too. We have our private scan.booked for valentines day. I have a feeling we are growing our 3rd little boy so Im so excited to find out if im right. So exciting.


----------



## babygirl21485

tdog said:


> These are some other photos I did get xx
> 
> View attachment 1053203
> View attachment 1053204
> View attachment 1053205
> View attachment 1053206

I would be shocked if this was not a girl.


----------



## tdog

Oh ladies thank you :) I'm so excited to find out wish would just hurry up now kids are asking on a daily basis :rofl: they won't no until the weekend after Valentine's day tho asbo have my step son then and want him here when we reveal :) xx


----------



## Babybump87

Hahah my girls keep asking when the baby will be here !! It’s so exciting for them !


----------



## tdog

Babybump87 said:


> Hahah my girls keep asking when the baby will be here !! It’s so exciting for them !

Awww I can imagine I got some baby clothes earlier and Aaron my 4 year old asked when we get baby :rofl: bless them lol xx


----------



## tdog

Have a scan booked for an hours time I'm going to ask if they can tell me or not or if they can get a potty shot for me (not hopeful tho) I'm only 15+2 and here they always say from 16 weeks xx


----------



## Babybump87

tdog said:


> Have a scan booked for an hours time I'm going to ask if they can tell me or not or if they can get a potty shot for me (not hopeful tho) I'm only 15+2 and here they always say from 16 weeks xx

Good luck !


----------



## tdog

Had scan and she didn't want to say but I said I wouldn't hold it against her if she told me what she thought, I said I'm booked for the 13th anyway but she thinks.... GIRL :pink: xx


----------



## babygirl21485

Looks like a girl to me


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Looks like my little girl number 3 - scan was at 15+4!


----------



## tdog

Thank you ladies I thought girl as I asked for potty shot so I could guess :rofl: xx


----------



## ColeCaden

tdog said:


> Thank you ladies I thought girl as I asked for potty shot so I could guess :rofl: xx

Aw amazing news Tdog :) So happy for you x x x


----------



## Babybump87

Ohhh wow yeah girl on the potty shot for sure !!

I guessed wrong as usual haha !! 

Congrats !!


----------



## tdog

Babybump87 said:


> Ohhh wow yeah girl on the potty shot for sure !!
> 
> I guessed wrong as usual haha !!
> 
> Congrats !!

Thank you :) it was one or the other :rofl: confirm in 1.5 weeks now time is just going slow lol xx


----------



## Cewsbaby

Lol, my boy at 13 weeks was very visible! I think that if it was a boy at 15 weeks that you would be able to tell for sure! GL and I hope you get your girl!


----------



## tdog

Cewsbaby said:


> Lol, my boy at 13 weeks was very visible! I think that if it was a boy at 15 weeks that you would be able to tell for sure! GL and I hope you get your girl!

That's what I thought and theirs deffo nothing viable here, my boy at 16 weeks was so in your face so to speak lol, I'll deffo update xx


----------



## tdog

10 minutes ladies until we no for sure xx


----------



## LNWXO

tdog said:


> 10 minutes ladies until we no for sure xx

Eeeeekk exciting! Xx


----------



## tdog

It's a....

:pink: :pink: :pink:


----------



## LNWXO

Yaaaaay!! Congrats xx


----------



## ColeCaden

tdog said:


> It's a....
> 
> :pink: :pink: :pink:
> 
> View attachment 1055181


Yaaaaah over the moon for you Tdog. Now you can start shopping pink :pink::pink:


----------



## tdog

Thank you ladies :) xx


----------



## ClairAye

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## Babybump87

tdog said:


> It's a....
> 
> :pink: :pink: :pink:
> 
> View attachment 1055181

Awww great !! Congratulations !


----------



## tdog

Thank you so much ladies :) xx


----------



## Cewsbaby

Oh my gosh!!! YEA!!!!


----------



## tdog

Cewsbaby said:


> Oh my gosh!!! YEA!!!!

:yipee: thank you hun xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Congratulations xx


----------



## Mumof4soon5

Congratulations :) :pink:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------

